# frozen sperm or fresh?.



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

hello ladys xx 

me and my husband have got to go for pesa/tesa and i was wondering if theres really a significant differance in susses rates for pesa/tesa + ivf/icsi between frozen sperm or fresh sperm?. 
As if theres isnt the we will just use his frozen sperm whitch will only be frozen for a month at the most as ovisley to use fresh it would cost another £1800 which we dont really have so if theres not really a differance we will just use the frozen. 

does any one know or been in the same situation and have and success storys ? xxxxxx


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi Rosie,

Haven't been in ur situation, but I do think fresh is usually better than frozen, but with it not being ideal for u I would go with frozen. 

You will prob have a better chance of replies/sucess stories in the "male factors" part of FF xx


----------



## emmy4 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Rose, both my children were concieved using frozen sperm and they were both from our original sample of PESA. . X


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

hello Rosie, 

i think i have put it on male factors but i will double cheak and if not put it on there  thanks xxxx 

hello Emmy4, 

awww thats lovely thankyou for replying it has deffently put a line of sunshine in my path  xxxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Ask our embryologist generally fresh is better, the clinic should have done a freeze thaw test and count on the sperm


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

hello jj1, 

i will do that xx they havnt been able to do a freeze thaw and count test as my husband has to have a pesa/tesa done to get the sperm out in the first place so we have to book that soon xxxxx


----------

